# Health Insurance in France



## KYA

We are in the process of applying for the long term visa in the UK for France. Please advise if you’ve just completed the process. Please advise of any companies as the health insurance quotes I’ve checked out are astronomical! What about the SI form ? It’s all for confusing. Thank you. KYA


----------



## DaveLister

Came here pre-brexit so can't comment on the recent process but the first question must be "are you in receipt of a UK pension?" It appears that the UK are still issuing S1's to pensioners regardless of whether or not they were resident in France pre-brexit. Note, even with an S1 you'll still need top up insurance to comply with the visa requirements. 

If you're not a pensioner I'm afraid I can't be much help.


----------



## KYA2

KYA said:


> We are in the process of applying for the long term visa in the UK for France. Please advise if you’ve just completed the process. Please advise of any companies as the health insurance quotes I’ve checked out are astronomical! What about the SI form ? It’s all for confusing. Thank you. KYA


Yes, we’re pensioners. Any advice on which healthcare insurance to apply for?


----------



## BackinFrance

DaveLister said:


> Came here pre-brexit so can't comment on the recent process but the first question must be "are you in receipt of a UK pension?" It appears that the UK are still issuing S1's to pensioners regardless of whether or not they were resident in France pre-brexit. Note, even with an S1 you'll still need top up insurance to comply with the visa requirements.
> 
> If you're not a pensioner I'm afraid I can't be much help.


Even with an S1 you need private health insurance for the visa, because your S1 for France will be sent to your address in France based on your date of arrival (according to another thread where someone with that query checked the process with the UK office responsible).

I believe for the visa you need a 12 month policy, though some insurers may refund part of the premium once you no longer need the insurance, others will convert to operate as a mutuelle once you are in the French health system, or you can use the policy for amounts not covered by the French system which are generally in the order of 70% of the standard fee.


----------



## DaveLister

BackinFrance said:


> Even with an S1 you need private health insurance for the visa, because your S1 for France will be sent to your address in France based on your date of arrival (according to another thread where someone with that query checked the process with the UK office responsible).
> 
> I believe for the visa you need a 12 month policy, though some insurers may refund part of the premium once you no longer need the insurance, others will convert to operate as a mutuelle once you are in the French health system, or you can use the policy for amounts not covered by the French system which are generally in the order of 70% of the standard fee.



That I did not know. When I came over it was called an E106 and it was sent to my home address before we left for France. Shows how out of date I am. 
Going back to the original poster, Exclusive Healthcare 'used' to do a policy for people waiting to join the French health system. Glancing at their website there's a chance that they still do.


----------

